
Scientists Accidentally Discover Efficient Process to Turn CO2 into Ethanol - vikas0380
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/green-tech/a23417/convert-co2-into-ethanol/?linkId=31295308
======
Gibbon1
I did a little sleuthing when I saw this somewhere else. I think The
accidentally I think is a bit of a misnomer since this sort of technology is
being actively explored. I remember someone earlier found a catalyst that
generates acetic acid[1]. Far as I can tell the key difference here is using
electricity to push the reaction uphill against the usual thermodynamic
preference. And because the process is likely to be extremely selective. You
get a pure form of the chemical you want and nothing else. Compared to normal
chemical processes which generate a crude mix of chemicals because of the
alternative reaction pathways. Sometimes you get just what you want, but often
further (expensive) purification steps are needed.

[1] Didn't get the same press of course.

------
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty interesting result. Does anyone know how expensive it is to
make their catalyzing structure? (Oak Ridge is not known for making
economically useful gadgets :-)

